# Native Manta Ray 14



## Aggie01

Was considering purchasing either a Tarpon 140 or Trident 13, a local guide suggest I should add the Native MR 14 to my short list to demo. 

Anyone have opinions on the Native MR 14? How does it compare to speed of the Tarpon or Trident? Fishing Platform?

Majority of my fishing will be inshore, open bays and flats, and would like to try some surf. I am 5'9 and 195#. Standing is not a priority.

Thanks


----------



## Bigkidneys

Natives are great boats and their seats are very comfortable. The manta tracks very well and love the accessory rails. Tarpons seats are nice and paddle well too but are more expensive. Can't go wrong with either of those.


----------



## hurricanes1

I would also suggest a native slayer. I recently sold mine and it was the most comfortable paddle kayak I have ever been in. I loved the raised seat and when I got back to land I could take the seat out and use it on the beach. I don't know what your budget is but you can pick one up for about $1,000


----------



## Ptpainton

*Heavy*

I had one for about Ten minutes) got it half off and it was new! Impulse buy. Was very heavy difficult to load on Rav 4. Sold it and got a Hobie Quest 13 and absolutely loved it for offshore until I moved up to an OB.


----------

